# Elizabeth Shawl - knitted lace



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

My Elizabeth Shawl pattern is now available here in the Designer Pattern section and may be purchased on Ravelry via PayPal for $5.00. The pattern is in PDF format and available as an instant download in my Ravelry store. Here is a direct link:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/elizabeth-shawl-3

Elizabeth is a top-down triangular lace shawl with charming traditional Shetland stitch patterns and motifs, designed in a sampler style to ensure a fun and interesting knit. Elizabeth is intended to be knitted in lace weight yarn, which will result in a generously sized shawl measuring 6 ft x 3 ft. Please note that the nature of the Elizabeth design does not lend itself to size customization.

The 9-page Elizabeth includes my usual big charts, detailed blocking instructions and a page of handy lace shawl knitting tips. Please note that it is a chart-only pattern and does not include written out instructions.

The Elizabeth pattern is one of 4 patterns included as part of my new e-book, _Lace Triangle Collection: Ethereal Lace Shawls_, available on Ravelry. If you are interested in more details, please PM me.

BLOCKED SIZE: 72 X 36 in lace weight yarn

NEEDLES: US 4/3.5  32 circulars

YARDAGE: 850-900 yards lace weight yarn

Thanks for having a look! If you have any questions, please PM me and Ill be glad to help.

Here are some pictures of the shawl:


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Another beautiful one.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Gorgeous. Lace samplers are so much fun to knit. Never boring!


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Stunning!!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Gorgeous


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

All your shawls are just gorgeous!


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Dee!what a fantastic designer you are,there are so many, always something beautiful to choose from.Ashton,Holbrook,Ruxton,Catoctin and now this gorgeous Elisabeth Shawl..Fabulous work as always.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Elizabeth, such an exciting and dramatic shawl with such concise and easy to follow instructions...Dee's shawl instructions leave nothing to chance.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

SouthernGirl said:


> Another beautiful one.


Thanks much!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Gorgeous. Lace samplers are so much fun to knit. Never boring!


Thanks. I really like to design and knit stuff that moves along and doesn't make one pray for the end to come! I do love a good sampler too.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

oge designs said:


> Stunning!!


Thanks.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

trish2222 said:


> Gorgeous


Thanks!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Rainebo said:


> All your shawls are just gorgeous!


I'm so glad you like them! Thanks much.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

amudaus said:


> Dee!what a fantastic designer you are,there are so many, always something beautiful to choose from.Ashton,Holbrook,Ruxton,Catoctin and now this gorgeous Elisabeth Shawl..Fabulous work as always.


You are making me blush. You are very kind... Thanks!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

nanciann said:


> Elizabeth, such an exciting and dramatic shawl with such concise and easy to follow instructions...Dee's shawl instructions leave nothing to chance.


Thanks as always, my dear friend. Your versions are all so exquisite!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Another masterpiece, Dee.
I love the plum colourway - amazing that the variegation doesn't hide the lace.


----------



## Marstamper (Oct 25, 2011)

I just bought this pattern to try to make me one. But it wont let me print it without some password to lift restrictions. Help!
Maralee


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Marstamper said:


> I just bought this pattern to try to make me one. But it wont let me print it without some password to lift restrictions. Help!
> Maralee


If you would like to PM me here, we can try to work this out. I have not heard from anyone who had a problem printing the pattern, so it might be the way your system is set up. It is secured, which means you can copy and paste any of the pattern for copyright reasons, but there are no printing restrictions built into the pattern. It is a standard PDF document. So let's try to figure out what is happening.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Another masterpiece, Dee.
> I love the plum colourway - amazing that the variegation doesn't hide the lace.


Thanks Jane. To be frank, it does hide the lace when you look straight at it. I would not recommend that much variegation to anyone knitting this pattern... it is a small miracle that it photographed so well, but I've made sure to back light it to show the yarn overs.


----------



## Marstamper (Oct 25, 2011)

No more problem printing it out. I had my hubby look at the computer, and it had a glitch, so was asking for a password to EDIT the pattern. That wasn't what I wanted, so he rebooted it and it came up correctly. I now have it printed out and as soon as my current project is done, I am going to get started on one of these, for me.  I love this shawl!!! So beautiful, and I sure hope mine turns out just like yours!!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Marstamper said:


> No more problem printing it out. I had my hubby look at the computer, and it had a glitch, so was asking for a password to EDIT the pattern. That wasn't what I wanted, so he rebooted it and it came up correctly. I now have it printed out and as soon as my current project is done, I am going to get started on one of these, for me.  I love this shawl!!! So beautiful, and I sure hope mine turns out just like yours!!


Yay! I'm happy to hear that. I was worried. I figured it would want the password to edit since it is secured. Good luck with the shawl. Give a yell if you need me, or check out the KAL here as well.


----------



## Marstamper (Oct 25, 2011)

Thank you for your willingness to help me, even with my computer problem. Editing the pattern is the LAST thing I would want to do! I would never want to mess up the pattern! I just wanted to print it, and was so happy when I finally could!
Can't hardly wait to get going on it!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Stunning!!


----------



## sheargenius (Jun 4, 2016)

I just love this pattern ! I have never knitted lace and I would like to make this for my daughter wedding . My question is do you have this is in written form as opposed to chart ?


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

It's a beauty!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

sheargenius said:


> I just love this pattern ! I have never knitted lace and I would like to make this for my daughter wedding . My question is do you have this is in written form as opposed to chart ?


I just saw this--so sorry it took a few days to get back to you. The original post is from almost 5 years ago., This is one of my early patterns where I did not yet offer fully written-out instructions. But the charts are really big and easy to read, and I have a whole page explaining very clearly how to use the charts. If you like, check out my free Ashton Shawlette pattern http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ashton-shawlette. which has very similar charts, in order to see if you can use them before you pay for the Elizabeth pattern.

Thanks for your interest in the pattern!


----------

